# Deck help regarding staining



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

So i cleaned and sanded my deck that has cedar railings and PPT decking (cedar toned).

I did it last week and couldnt get to staining. NOw it has rained a couple of times and lots of morning dew. I noticed on the railings the crack and around the screws is looking blackish. I think mildew might have set in? Can i just stain over that or do i need to redo it?

It was pretty dry but rained lightly thursday. The moisture meter says the deck and railing is about 13-14% moisture.

Also what sealer should i use? It is going to rain in 24 hours!

I thought penofin but heard that gets dark fast. TWP100 needs 24-48 hours of curing!


----------

